# Starting 2011...



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

...for Snowy and Crystal, was with a wonderful surprise from few kind and dear people and fluffs <3






Happy 2011 everyone!!! May it be a year filled with happiness, love and joy to you, you Havs and the rest of the family!

Kat


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kat, 
That was such a fun video, thank you so much for sharing it. They sure love their presents


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Kat, I loved it, you had me gfete the whole time. Your babies are definitely stars . . . and always ready for their close-up.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This was sooo cute. I made DH wake up to watch. They are so cute. I really get a big kick out of your videos.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the video, Kat! Such adorable little Malts!


----------

